# Tapping into Pex Main



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bout to start doing my irrigation on new home. Dug out the main line and found it to be 3\4" pex. What solutions are out there to get to 1"pvc. Couldn't find a 3/4" shark bite T with a 1" outlet.

Any suggestions much appreciated


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

Please atleast use crimp or expanding connections instead of shark bite (push connectors). It'll be a 3 part adapt, with a couple different options on when to step up to 1".

1) PEX tee: https://www.ferguson.com/product/viega-pureflow-34-x-34-x-1-in-brass-pex-crimp-tee-v46445/_/R-4103057?fromplp=true
2) 1" PEX A
3) PEX to PVC adapter

You could also do a PEX adapter with threads, then you'd use a threaded PVC adapter.


----------

